# My Tank Setup



## piateno (Jun 14, 2013)

my pygo nats tank setup
1st tank (growout tank) 48x20x20 with 10rbp
2nd tank 72x18x18 with 6rbp


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

LOVE IT


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

great looking setup!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

nice reds and setups!...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Sweet looking tanks

Any more pics or videos?


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

perfect set up man love it


----------



## piateno (Jun 14, 2013)

more pics


----------



## piateno (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

can we trade tanks? lol
god i would love to add a giant fantail goldfish to that tank and just let "nature take its course"


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice vid, brah!..Thanks for sharing!...


----------



## piateno (Jun 14, 2013)

I appreciate the comments and the viewings. Thank you. I still plan to add a few plants and change the substrate to river sand. Does anyone of you guys use the extract of "ketapang" leaves?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i do not...what is it?


----------



## piateno (Jun 14, 2013)

Ketapang Leaves & Black Water Extract 
By: Chris Yew
Submitted: 9/28/2004

Ketapang leaves in live form (left) and dried (right)

Ketapang tree

Blackwater extract
Ketapang leaves - the so called Asian Breeding Secret Recipe and Black Water Extract - a scientifically prepared water solution which creates a natural environment and induces spawning; do they serve the same purpose?

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=898


----------



## UltimPiranha (May 24, 2013)

That is a bitchin tank !!! Keep it rocking bro!!!


----------



## piateno (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^...SWEET pic!!!!....


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Breath taking!


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Great Pic!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

swwwweeeeeeet


----------

